# [SOLVED] Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] Need help with finding



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

So the story goes like this.. 
1)I installed a fresh copy of XP on my pc..
2)Tryed to get the missing drivers..
And stoped at the sound card driver, after alot of googling I found out that
realtek ac97 should be the one for me but it wasnt, so I continiued on with searching and found another thread about my audio controller (Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97) In it they were saying that SoundMAX should work.. so I tryied didnt work ether.. The problem with ''Realtek ac 97 driv'' was that my pc rebooted at the middle of the installation proccess, and the problem with SoundMAX was that an error ''Driver not found!Reboot your system, and run this setup again.'' poped up.. As I understand from the information I hawe collected one of those should hawe worked!? Mother Board ''Intel Rock Lake D865PERL'' HELP ME, PLEASE  btw my old copy of win had SoundMAX im almost sure of it!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] Need help with finding a dr*

Hi riddler27

give this driver a try. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...roduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D865PERL&lang=eng


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] Need help with finding a dr*

I guess I can say thank you , it worked trough but there was a windows logo testing error in the installation process, so I chosed ''continiue anywhay'' so this wont change anything?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] Need help with finding a dr*

so your sound working now i take it?, your welcome


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] Need help with finding a dr*

*Windows Logo test* just means that the driver is not signed by Microsoft. Meaning that they did not pay Microsoft to give it their blessing. As long as it works it doesn't really matter. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

